# Synthetic or wood?



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

*Do you prefer wood, synthetic or laminate stocks?*​
Wood1743.59%Synthetic1538.46%Laminate717.95%


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

As the weather moderates, most of us gun looney's are once again preparing to spend some time at the bench and the prairie dog/gopher fields. Having seen some of the rifles our friends here have put together or purchased over the Winter has me wanting, if not necessarily to purchase another rifle, (that's a given) to get out there and toss some lead! I'm curious on folks opinions about their personal firearms regarding synthetic versus wood stocks. I love the look and feel of wood, so that is my choice. Most wood stocked rifles can be made to shoot very well and accurately with careful bedding and some load development, so accuracy is not an issue for me. Scratches and dings? I could care less. Most blemishes denote character, or a memory and if they really bother me I'll fix 'em and refinish. How about it group? Let's hear what and why. And as something of an afterthought, lets add shotguns and wood laminate stocks into the mix! Good shooting, Burl


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

I prefer the Synthetic stocks on my rifles because due to the weather changes I want to keep my rifle as accurate as I can. I do buy my shotguns with the wood stocks because I do like the look and feel of a wood stock and do not worry as much about warpage and accurcy of my shotguns.


----------



## RiveRat (Sep 19, 2004)

With me, living on the left coast, it's all about the weather. We had 38 straight days of rain this year. Then the breaks last only a day or two on average. No matter how well you finish a wood stock, it's going to be affected by this kind of weather. Synthetic / stainless is the way to go here. I do love the look of wood stocks though


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I say synthetic as they tend to hide scratches and dings. I do not like getting my wood stocks scratched. Other than that I would go for a laminated stock as they can be had with a butt hole stock. These are very nice on the wrist when shooting.

Chuck Norris recently had the idea to sell his urine as a canned beverage. We know this beverage as Red Bull.


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

My favorite rifle is my Browning stainless stalker with synthetic stock and the BOSS. That thing is a workhorse in any weather.
I have an early 70's Browning Safari Grade that I'm having a nice wood thumbhole stock made. That is going to be my long range rifle. Both are .300 WM.


----------



## jim21 (May 25, 2006)

I just like wood stocks.And I dont like anything that is lighter then my
scope. 8)


----------



## goosehunter29 (Sep 23, 2003)

I have alway looooved the look of the laminate.......the grey/black or even the forest color...with the brown////green////grey..... this is something where beauty is in the eyes of the beholder because all my buddies think that it looks like a$$. With Laminate the only downfall is the weight. I have been dreaming of getting an accumark 300 wby in the reintroduced left handed bolt....... but....... by taking off the current stock and sticking on a laminate from Richardson Microfit Gunstocks it will add more weight to an already rather heavy rifle. Also because I want this to be my new #1 go to rifle.... ..I don't know how I feel about carrying around something sooooo freakin heavy and cumbersome.

Happy Canada Day..... :beer: :beer: :beer: .........GH29


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Depends on what I am doing, I no fan of laminate.

Synthetic when I need light, beat around, or a super acccurate bench gun.

Wood if I want pretty, always wood on shotguns, unless they are turkey guns, then we get back to the light weight beat around thing.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I love the look and feel of a wood stock, and while what Burly1 says about bedding is true, a wood stock can be bedded to shoot very accurately, they still can warp. Even though a thorough bedding job is done the wood can still twist and warp throwing things out of whack. It does not take much movement in the stock to make a big difference down range.

So, if you haven't guessed by now, synthetic ffor me. 

huntin1


----------

